# Bathing Frequency



## PuggleParents (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got a puggle puppy and I want to ensure that she is used to having baths and getting groomed. How much should I bathe her? Is once a week too much? She won't necessarily need it that often since she stays inside all day but I don't want her to be afraid of baths. I also don't want to dry out her skin.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

We have a pug mix and a choc lab. I only give them baths when they start to stink. Its been a couple months since they have had a bath, or shower for my lab, lol she hates the tub.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know much about puggles, but we give our Lhasa apso a bath about once every one to two weeks. From what I have read and researched online, two weeks is the norm for Lhasa's. I don't know much about the maintenance needs of a puggle though.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Once every 2 weeks is MORE than enough. If you plan on bathing that often, use a very, very mild shampoo. Also remember that you will be washing off any topical flea preventive.

(Side note - no dog wants to be inside ALL day!)


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I groom our dogs once a month, usually using EQSolutions, or Eqyss.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

My boy is bathed once a week.

However, with this muddy weather we have been having, he gets hosed (not shampooed usually) off pretty much every day. If he's extremely muddy and stinky, I might squirt him down with some hypoallergenic shampoo (no scents, no dyes), but not really spend much time scrubbing it in, like when I give him a 'real' bath, nor do I let him soak once the shampoo is on...I rub him down as I rinse him very thoroughly...it's more of a quick shower than a good cleaning, so that the mud and other daycare ickies aren't on him when I get home. It doesn't take long for him to get icky either; he is outside a couple of times a day in the yard, and 15 minutes is all it takes for him to get wet\sloppy; it's a disadvantage, in some ways, but I like for him to be able to run around and have a good time with the rest of the daycare dogs! He heads right for the tub room after his last time out, even...so he's even learning that before we go home he has to get rinsed off!Lol! 

He is not dry or itchy from what I am doing, either, but I will be glad when the weather is DRY for a change!


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I bath my Mini Schnauzers about every two weeks. They stay inside, but when it rains they get a little dirty when they go out. I try to stretch it out if they aren't too dirty. They usually don't smell too bad after 2 weeks, David


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Once a week is too often for normal circumstances (although I don't know about "Puggles"). 

If your dog is getting really dirty that often or its recommended by your vet then I'd do once a week, other then no. 

I wouldn't worry about them being afraid of baths just because they are not bathed every week.


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

At the most, bathe your dog once every two weeks.

Bathing them more often could cause dry skin, because they don't regenerate their skin oils as quickly as humans do.


----------

